# Slay Over Saturdays Ep2 Prom Makeup



## Royaldbeauty'TV (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey Beauties !! Heres My Second Episode Of Slay Over Saturdays And It PROM EDITION!!! !!! Hope You Enjoy!! 

Click The Link To Subscribe 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJNl_0Qh__w

[video=youtube;MJNl_0Qh__w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJNl_0Qh__w[/video]


----------

